# Recommendations for Boxing Day meets in Lincolnshire/Nottinghamshire area please



## RedImp05 (14 December 2012)

As the title reads really. Where would you recommend, what's the going like and typical obstacles?

I've been out a few times with the Readyfield (who are fab!) but just checking out my options for my first ever Boxing Day meet. Can't wait!


----------



## combat_claire (14 December 2012)

http://www.mfha.org.uk/files/2012_Boxing_Day_Meets_by_County.pdf

There is the list so far!

Personally I'd travel a few miles further and come and have a top day with the Fitzwilliam (not that I am in the least bit biased...)


----------



## RedImp05 (14 December 2012)

Thanks so much for this, exactly what I needed! I actually used to be with the Fitzwilliam PC when I was young, might have to do the trip, if not for Boxing Day but before the seasons up. Thank you!


----------



## Boxers (16 December 2012)

My daughter will be riding put with the Blankney, meeting on Sleaford Market Square.


----------



## icemaiden113 (16 December 2012)

you could join us at the Burton Hunt- on lincs show ground


----------



## wench (17 December 2012)

Burton!!!


----------



## spotty_pony (18 December 2012)

Travel a little bit further and come out for a great day in Cottesmore Country (Oakham)


----------

